# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Η δομή του GBC : Περιήγηση  , Συμμετοχή , Τεχνικά ζητήματα >  BUDGIE ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ

## DIMITRA_13

καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Είμαι νέα στο forum και θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας σχετικά με τα budgie παπαγαλάκια. Πριν 2 εβδομάδες περίπου αγόρασα 2 αρσενικά, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω την συμπεριφορά και τις αντιδράσεις τους. Για παράδειγμα, αρκετές φορές όταν τα πλησιάζω, ανασηκώνουν το ένα πόδι καθώς και τα φτερά τους. Εκείνη την ώρα φοβούνται ή χαίρονται? Γενικά δεν γνωρίζω πως να ερμηνεύσω τις αντιδράσεις τους και δεν γνωρίζω τι πρέπει να κάνω για να μην με φοβούνται.

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------

